# Do You Talk About GBAtemp?



## science (May 31, 2008)

So... do you talk about GBAtemp to people who have never been to GBAtemp / aren't even interested in ever visiting this site?

I personally talk about GBAtemp quite frequently to my girlfriend, and was wondering if any of you do the same


Edit: I talk to my sister about it quite often, too


----------



## Destructobot (May 31, 2008)

Rarely. Sometimes I do though, like when I'm explaining why I'm helping some Canadian I don't know in real life traffic earphones.


----------



## PuyoDead (May 31, 2008)

Not only do I not know anyone else into emulation, but I don't know any other tempers anywhere near me. So no, can't say I've ever talked about GBATemp, except maybe when my fiancee asks what site I'm reading.


----------



## science (May 31, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Rarely. Sometimes I do though, like when I'm explaining why I'm helping some Canadian I don't know in real life traffic earphones.


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2008)

yes I do, usualy to tell what's the new games released or what I read here about scene or developers.
though, the most I talk is with people interested in video games.


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 1, 2008)

Just once.


----------



## JPH (Jun 1, 2008)

I have before.
My teacher asked me why I spent so much time on the site.
I say, it's a website that I post news on. End of story.

Also, I talk to my cousin about it. He introduced me to this wonderful place!


----------



## science (Jun 1, 2008)

Its dead even right now.. 11/11


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 1, 2008)

Dude, even before NYC, me family knew all about this site. Now, its just epic.

@JPH, who is your cousin?


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 1, 2008)

Not really.  Maybe a couple of times.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Sometimes, with my friends


----------



## Prophet (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, I whisper it in my lover's ear. Sometimes we leave the site running in the background when we feel the urge to go extra "kink".

Edit: I also call strangers up at odd hours of the night to ask them, "Does it Work on PAL?" I don't even have a PAL console. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHY AM I DOING THIS!?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 1, 2008)

I have mentioned it once or twice, yes. But only when the occasion calls for it and a conversation hits emulation or backup devices. So pretty damn rare.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 1, 2008)

I always talk about GBAtemp.....when the subject of Nintendo and videogames actually comes up, which really isn't all that often at my age (40).  I tell all them poor suckers that have been actually wasting their money  buying games about it.......I also tend to give them a list of ROM sites and places to buy flashcarts, but that's the besides the point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That reminds me, I need to print up a list for a dude at work who has kids with DS's.........

My point is that ANYONE who owns a DS or other Ninty systems should know about GBAtemp and the world of "free" that they're missing.  I don't hesitate to clue them in because the way I see it, BUYING games is for suckers.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2008)

in real life, rarely.
Occasionally with my brother, talking about flash carts or if x game was dumped, etc..
On the internet, fairly often.
I usually refer to this place as "the good forums I also go to"


----------



## JPH (Jun 1, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I don't hesitate to clue them in because the way I see it, BUYING games is for suckers.



I for one buy the occasional game. I mean, if it's really worth it - do you not feel bad _not_ buying it? You're not an idiot for paying for a game, when you could download it. I'm glad people buy games, if they didn't - they wouldn't be made. I'm glad they're people like that in the world, and they're definitely not suckers! Besides, you wouldn't be able to download the game unless someone actually BOUGHT the game and dumped it...are they suckers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VVoltz, my cousin's account is Tipmen999. He's only posted once, and the rest are mine when I was like 13 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, on the topic of talking about GBAtemp.
Sure it sounds lame to talk about GBAtemp, but spread the world. The more folks the merrier (bring in noobs, and I kill you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 1, 2008)

I mention it all the time by name (not by link normally) on the site I get my roms from.

Off the internet not too much other than to comment about something to my son.

It's a great site and all, but not much of a point of conversation in general chat with my friends.
Then again, I only have two other friends with a DS. They do have a Wii as well though.

I used to talk about forums all the time with my wife. Trouble was it was usually to rant about something that had pissed me off.
I finally chucked most of the forums I was on out of my life.
Largely because of the reasons for my ranting.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Sometimes to a friend who's on here aswell and to others who don't know about it, I just refer to it as "the forum I go on".


----------



## science (Jun 1, 2008)

Stay on topic, guys, no buying games discussions


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Flooded (Jun 1, 2008)

All the time. I often walk down the street and stop strangers and tell them to go to gbatemp.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Rarely. Sometimes I do though, like when I'm explaining why I'm helping some Canadian I don't know in real life traffic earphones.
> QUOTE(moozxy @ Jun 1 2008, 12:42 PM) Sometimes to a friend who's on here aswell and to others who don't know about it, I just refer to it as "the forum I go on".


A combination of these. I sometimes mention it, but never by name. It would feel awkward to me if I knew people on this forum in real life, I'm not sure why but the idea isn't very appealing...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean by it feeling awkward.. Thankfully the friend who's on here isn't very active so he rarely sees my posts


----------



## IainDS (Jun 1, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've met a lot of people from the site and obviously talked about it with them.

I work with a guy who regularly visits the site but doesn't post very often... I talk about it with him quite often..

I wish I could meet more people from the site tbh


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

IainDS said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHSHI-


----------



## callmebob (Jun 1, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Edit: I also call strangers up at odd hours of the night to ask them, "Does it Work on PAL?" I don't even have a PAL console.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Nope, never. I just take care of my friend´s kids who have NDS´s. The only other friend of mine, who is into gaming, has gone the X-Box route.

Everyone else I know just thinks I belong in a madhouse because of my hobby.


----------



## Jax (Jun 1, 2008)

Sometimes, to my classmates.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

My mates only come on wlm and aim. They r not interested into these kinda stuff.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Rarely.. I usually give the link to the site to people when they ask me about flashcards and Wii mod chips/hacking.. 
Also, when people ask me about good DS games to play, I always give them the link to the "Essential games" topic


----------



## Prime (Jun 1, 2008)

No, I'm ashamed of you all.


----------



## da_head (Jun 1, 2008)

not rly no. i like to keep this gem of a site, a secret. *evil laugh*


----------



## Mars (Jun 1, 2008)

I've mentioned it only few times to friends new to flashcarts, so I rarely talk about it.

The main reason I never talk about it is that I really don't want them to join the community. It would be slightly awkward if they read my posts.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 1, 2008)

In the 6 years history of GBATemp I've never spoken a word about it to anyone in the real world.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya, only online though.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

I might mention it to others online, but I'd never really talk about it. I wouldn't want the people I know in RL--who dont care about 95% of the things that I do, by the way--to come to GBATemp and see my posts and things, I'd just feel way too awkward around them.


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 1, 2008)

I run a podcast about it! 










not.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2008)

only when i speak of DS hacking and modding


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 2, 2008)

Never do, since I never have the chance to.  And, I'm sure that I'd find people who'd be all "ROMS PLZ" and stuff.  >_>;  

I guess I'd direct people to here if it were for, say, the PSP CFW installation tutorial.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 2, 2008)

I tell my friends who own flashcarts to come here and check releases.


----------



## hova1 (Jun 15, 2008)

no, i don't like talking about websites because i always feel like a geek afterwards. the only website i sometimes talk about is gulli.com (big german board, a quite few people i know in real life know about this site)


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope.

But I tried once...

Me: Hey theres this forum I go to-

Friend: WHaT a FOrUm???

Me:... It's like a site where people share their tho-

Friend: Sorry, I don't talk Geek, loser

Me: *Sigh*


----------



## lookout (Jun 16, 2008)

I talk a lot of people about GBAtemp since there was roms...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I might mention it to others online, but I'd never really talk about it. I wouldn't want the people I know in RL--who dont care about 95% of the things that I do, by the way--to come to GBATemp and see my posts and things, I'd just feel way too awkward around them.


Same here. >_< I only talk about it when the person is someone I don't really know that well.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, sometimes


----------



## science (Jun 17, 2008)

Man, this poll is so tight


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Nope.



+1. But I talk about the members, especially my fellow Brits.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 26, 2008)

My friends aren't really like me they're into more different games so I NEVER mention gbatemp and don't ever have to, plus there's only 2 of us with ds' out of the 4 of us and my friends pretty clueless about this stuff.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope.  Most people in my grade level at school probably don't even know what Nintendo is!  Let alone modding, Flashcards, etc.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 26, 2008)

My friends pretend to be cool( they really arent). At school, theyre just like"you play nintendo!!HAHAHA". But when I go to their houses, they have wiis,dses,ps3,gcube...more thhan me!(I just have wii and ds)


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

Only to my friends on occasion.


----------



## OSW (Jun 29, 2008)

occasionally, if there is a really interesting or funny topic i might link a friend, or if temp is having downtime/ other problems.


----------



## science (Jul 30, 2008)

Last night I told my girlfriend about the Power Ranger site BoneMonkey linked to, and she said 'Where did you find such a site?' I said 'I was linked to it on GBAtemp' and she said 'Whenever I ask that question, I know that thats gonna be the answer' and I said 'I'm totally going to tell the people on GBAtemp that'


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

damn I use stuff that I use on my posts while talking or mailing my siblings and they say what? TP what? and I say TPi, they reply what is it? and I reply, umm, I donno.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 30, 2008)

not always the coolest thing to say to your friends; "I was on this forum and they were like...". I tend not to talk about the interent and stuff to my friends though so...


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 30, 2008)

occasionally, to the one friend who actually cares about my 'temp stories.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah some of my friends ask what forums I regular. And I'm like GBAtemp.net!


----------



## Gore (Jul 30, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Yeah some of my friends ask what forums I regular. And I'm like GBAtemp.net!


Your friends ask you what forums you regular? I can only imagine how that goes.


hey, man, g! so dawg what forums you be up in?

daaaaannng g I be repping GBATEMP.NET! forizzle.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't ever mention it to other people since none of my friends are too interested in NDS (which is the reason why I come here) as much as I am.


----------



## woland84 (Jul 30, 2008)

Not really, only with friends who already know about GBAtemp.

PS.
The first rule of GBAtemp is - you do not talk about of GBAtemp. 
The second rule of of GBAtemp is - you DO NOT talk about of GBAtemp. 
Third rule of of GBAtemp, someone yells Stop!, goes limp, taps out, the fight is over. 
Fourth rule, only two guys to a fight. 
Fifth rule, one fight at a time, fellas. 
Sixth rule, no shirt, no shoes. 
Seventh rule, fights will go on as long as they have to. 
And the eighth and final rule, if this is your first night at of GBAtemp, you have to fight.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea, i do... I have about 4 people that i talk to quite regularly about gaming in general, and i usually mention about whatever's going on on the Temp-Boards.

My wife is one that gets to hear all about it!

And she's sad that Bonemonkey is out of Bacon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not really, but how fucking funny would that be?
All of a sudden, the drama of the Temp Boards is like a soap opera for people that never visit here.
Hmm... i might need to work on that with her a bit more. Get her into knowing names w/out every typing a single thing here.
That could be a really twisted/fun game.

One Temp To Live?
As The Temp Turns?
The GBA's of Our Lives?


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 30, 2008)

I do, and it annoys the fuck out of people for some reason.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 30, 2008)

Only with a person who is already a member of gbatemp.


----------



## Parsaw (Jul 30, 2008)

The only time I EVER mention gbatemp is when my friend asks me how I learned of some cool video gaming news before him.

He says "Oh man! Did you hear about this and that!" 

I'm like "yeah, like forever ago"

He asks, "How?"

I say, "GBatemp.net! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Other than that, I never mention gbatemp because nobody else I know is really interested.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

very occisianally I will mention something I read on the temp


----------

